# Anyone have this happen? I am at 4.95 rating even though may last 100 rides have been 5 stars



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

First the average was dropped to 4.99. Now its down to 4.95. May last 100 rides plus have been rated 5 stars.

Just curious if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well it's fixed. And fast. Wrote to support. And I have to say, this guy really went out of his way to impart warm fuzzies. Must be a record.

Emphasis mine.



Alejandra [redacted] (Lyft)
Aug 3, 2021, 2:24 PM CDT
Hello Tron,

This is a follow-up from Alejandra, your *Lyft buddy* for today, *please receive all of the good vibes* from the Support Team! It is my genuine pleasure to assist you with your most recent concern regarding some low ratings on your account! (_at least he referred to the issue I wrote about!!_)

No worries, I will go the extra mile to ensure your concern is heard and address properly, providing the best solution from our end. Since we appreciate your hard work on the Lyft platform!

Upon checking your account, I was able to confirm that we have excluded successfully the low rating from your account so that your driver rating average is not affected. It may take up to a week for your driver rating to be updated with this excluded rating. (_It only took 5 minutes. No explanation, but at least he fixed it_)

I'm happy to inform you that, as of right now your rating is 5-stars! On a side note, *I'd like to thank you for being awesome,* there is no doubt you're truly a part that makes our Lyft driver community amazing!

Now, if you feel that a passenger may rate you poorly due to something out of your control, I highly suggest utilizing the comment box after each ride to note anything you feel may be important about the ride and/or passenger. *That way, we can go back to your ride history and see your side of the story, and we can take any actions if necessary*. (_Golly gee Batman. I so wish that is true_).

I sincerely hope, I was able to address your concern, if there is anything else, please let me know, and will be glad to review it for you.

Also, I will be grateful if you rate me at the email survey you'll receive in a couple of minutes from now. This survey is about how I treat you and if I made you feel supported. (_Sure Alejandra!_)

Cheers,
Alejandra [redacted]
Lyft Support
help.lyft.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

just curious: with Lyft is it a rolling 500 ratings like Uber?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I think Lyft must have two different support operations: one, like in the OP, where they actually try to help you, but with the over the top friendliness and groveling for a good review of the person's performance; the other, seemingly designed to do nothing except discourage you from trying to get anywhere: the initial response is just "hello I'm <fake name>" and just stops unless you respond immediately; if you respond later you start over with a different fake name who again doesn't do anything unless you push it; if you push it they ask for you to wait 1-3 minutes and again hope you'll just go away, and on and on. If you stay with it, they'll eventually turn down whatever you're asking for and quote some policy that doesn't apply to your issue or actually stands for the opposite of what they're saying. If you ask for a supervisor you get a different fake name who pretends to be a supervisor and goes through the same charade.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> First the average was dropped to 4.99. Now its down to 4.95. May last 100 rides plus have been rated 5 stars.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has experienced this.


I agree with Alejandra, you're awesome!!!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Grand Lake said:


> I think Lyft must have two different support operations: one, like in the OP, where they actually try to help you, but with the over the top friendliness and groveling for a good review of the person's performance; the other, seemingly designed to do nothing except discourage you from trying to get anywhere: the initial response is just "hello I'm <fake name>" and just stops unless you respond immediately; if you respond later you start over with a different fake name who again doesn't do anything unless you push it; if you push it they ask for you to wait 1-3 minutes and again hope you'll just go away, and on and on. If you stay with it, they'll eventually turn down whatever you're asking for and quote some policy that doesn't apply to your issue or actually stands for the opposite of what they're saying. If you ask for a supervisor you get a different fake name who pretends to be a supervisor and goes through the same charade.


You left out screenshot. You can be reporting that you were late to a pickup due to Armageddon going off and they will ask for a screenshot.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Well it's fixed. And fast. Wrote to support. And I have to say, this guy really went out of his way to impart warm fuzzies. Must be a record.
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on earning what new drivers get by default. Doesn't really seem fair to actual 5-star drivers like yourself.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> just curious: with Lyft is it a rolling 500 ratings like Uber?


I think it is the last 100 rides on Lyft.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Grand Lake said:


> I think Lyft must have two different support operations: one, like in the OP, where they actually try to help you, but with the over the top friendliness and groveling for a good review of the person's performance; the other, seemingly designed to do nothing except discourage you from trying to get anywhere:


You may have a point. I mean, Alejandra is not related to Rohit. It's a Spanish name so maybe there is a call center somewhere in some Latin country with great weather that is staffed, if not by employees who have done rideshare, or even owned a car.... but perhaps have at least _seen_ a car, and have an idea what's going on with us.

The feedback email actually arrived before my Lyft Buddy Alejandra answered my query. Ha ha. I of course gave her high marks, but for the question of how likely I was to recommend that someone should drive for Lyft I entered 4.

A lot of time people ascribe the bad behavior of Uber/Lyft to greed. And they're right. But the sheer incompetence seen in both companies is staggering. I mean, how do you screw up a simple line of code that performs basic addition and averages a set of numbers? That is special.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> You may have a point. I mean, Alejandra is not related to Rohit. It's a Spanish name so maybe there is a call center somewhere in some Latin country with great weather that is staffed, if not by employees who have done rideshare, or even owned a car.... but perhaps have at least _seen_ a car, and have an idea what's going on with us.
> 
> The feedback email actually arrived before my Lyft Buddy Alejandra answered my query. Ha ha. I of course gave her high marks, but for the question of how likely I was to recommend that someone should drive for Lyft I entered 4.
> 
> A lot of time people ascribe the bad behavior of Uber/Lyft to greed. And they're right. But the sheer incompetence seen in both companies is staggering. I mean, how do you screw up a simple line of code that performs basic addition and averages a set of numbers? That is special.


No..it’s never happened to me because I’m always 5 star all the time..


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know, but Uber riders be impossible to please for 4.95.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> First the average was dropped to 4.99. Now its down to 4.95. May last 100 rides plus have been rated 5 stars.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has experienced this.


Lyft only look at Last 100 rides

That means someone gave you 4 Stars 499 stars = 4.99
and then someone gave you 1 star 
495 Stars = 4.95 Rating.

It could be some passenger leave trash in your car and next passenger see it?
Or passenger with heavy smell in the car and next passenger rate you....


I'm still Lyft 5 Stars and Uber 4.93 Stars.
But I received 1 Lyft Service RED FLAG. I dunno what does that means??? At least tell us Driver what we did wrong right???
Leaving Driver guessing it's like gf playing mind games..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Lyft only look at Last 100 rides
> 
> That means someone gave you 4 Stars 499 stars = 4.99
> and then someone gave you 1 star
> ...


Thanks, but the point of the post was that my last 100 rides were all 5 stars. Lyft was having trouble with 3rd grade math.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

June132017 said:


> I don't know, but Uber riders be impossible to please for 4.95.





_Tron_ said:


> Just curious if anyone else has experienced this.





_Tron_ said:


> Thanks, but the point of the post was that my last 100 rides were all 5 stars. Lyft was having trouble with 3rd grade math.


How do you know all your rides are 5 stars??

Lyft Does Not tell you what stars you get each ride??


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

SHOW ME THE MONEY , whats the difference between a 4.85 and 5.0..screw ratings . i want the pay....your falling into thier web. good luck over 21k uber rides and a few k of lyft trips.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> How do you know all your rides are 5 stars??
> 
> Lyft Does Not tell you what stars you get each ride??


Sounds like you are new to the platform as well as the forum. Welcome. Lyft sends you an email each week with a summary of rider feedback, which includes among other items an aggregate of the star rating each pax gave you. The email comes on the following Friday (at least in my market), and is titled 'feedback summary'.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> SHOW ME THE MONEY , whats the difference between a 4.85 and 5.0..screw ratings . i want the pay....your falling into thier web. good luck over 21k uber rides and a few k of lyft trips.





_Tron_ said:


> Sounds like you are new to the platform as well as the forum. Welcome. Lyft sends you an email each week with a summary of rider feedback, which includes among other items an aggregate of the star rating each pax gave you. The email comes on the following Friday (at least in my market), and is titled 'feedback summary'.
> 
> View attachment 609013


That only shows your last "19 rides" 5Stars lol

And I'm new yes, only did 1019 rides.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> That only shows your last "19 rides" 5Stars lol
> 
> And I'm new yes, only did 1019 rides.


Oh my. You're going to have to exchange that horn for a thinking cap. I showed you the feedback email from one week. One week only. These emails come each week. So, by looking back at each week's emails until they count up to 100 rides, you can see how each rider (anonymously) rated you.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Oh my. You're going to have to exchange that horn for a thinking cap. I showed you the feedback email from one week. One week only. These emails come each week. So, by looking back at each week's emails until they count up to 100 rides, you can see how each rider (anonymously) rated you.


I see what you are saying, I just check my SPAM folder and yes.
I get all Emails from Lyft weekly to show all 5 stars rating.

I'm just saying the reason you are 4.95 stars because you are missing 5 stars in 100 rides lol


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why check your ratings ever ? Just worry about your earnings .


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why check your ratings ever ? Just worry about your earnings .


True...

Lyft is clearly taking 60~70% earning each ride in Las Vegas 
I check rider and driver app...
If I go 1 mile, they charge 17$ but we all know driver get pays 4~5$

I had one passenger ask me how much I get from her 33$ Lux ride 2miles.
I tell her probably $10 and she was upset how greedy Lyft is lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am just keeping it real. Anyone who.worries about being a 5.0 is a silicon valley brainwashed driver. Pride is understood. But we drive for the money. 75% of my 7 years I struggled at 4.79. . Because I took no shit. If a passenger said other drivers said the pay is great. I told him bullshit.and got a 1 star WGAF. 
Today I am 4.94. Lyft wav only 5.0. Give me a 4.80 and alot more cash. And screw diamond, you know where your going status. Another silicone valley brainwash. Like pool.
Lyft doing pool now. They should be fined by DOJ. WTF.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

4-5 months after I last drove for Goober I noticed a sharp drop in my CR. I had been assigned five 1 stars many months after I had taken my last fare for them.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> 4-5 months after I last drove for Goober I noticed a sharp drop in my CR. I had been assigned five 1 stars many months after I had taken my last fare for them.


Could be passenger stick trash inside the car .... I hate those dirty passengers.. Hiding trash in car....I dunno why...they could take it out and throw in the bin...but instead they just stick inside any holes they can find in others car..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Arguably Lyft support is better.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

And you give a flying shi$? because?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Oh my. You're going to have to exchange that horn for a thinking cap. I showed you the feedback email from one week. One week only. These emails come each week. So, by looking back at each week's emails until they count up to 100 rides, you can see how each rider (anonymously) rated you.


Now whyja hafta start fancy number talkin' an confusin' a feller?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> First the average was dropped to 4.99. Now its down to 4.95. May last 100 rides plus have been rated 5 stars.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has experienced this.


Let me mansplain something to you... If you have a five-star rating you're doing something wrong...


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Let me mansplain something to you... If you have a five-star rating you're doing something wrong...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Let me mansplain something to you... If you have a five-star rating you're doing something wrong...


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Who cares about rating? That's an ant thing, since when are ants posting in these forums?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

WGAF


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The rating system for Lyft is pointless.. It is based on the last 100 trips and any pax who does not rate, it is suppose to be an automatic 5.00..
However, when a driver get one or two 3 stars or lower, the rating will plummet.. That is mathematically impossible.

What I love are the reports that I get that a driver rated me 3 stars and gave a note of RUDE !!
Damn -- was that the 20 something female that was high on something and passed out in the back seat. I could not bring her entitled butt to consciousness enough to get her out of the car. Or was it the old drunk man who punched the divider between the front and back seat with his fist before he got out of the car because he did not like my attitude.. ( I told him to stop screaming at me) 
Maybe it was the old woman who screamed at me, " Where the F and you going ? You were suppose to get off at xyz.. What the F are you doing ? " Her daughter put in the wrong address for her house.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> Who cares about rating? That's an ant thing, since when are ants posting in these forums?












Surely you can't be serious.


----------

